# Can goats have sprouted lentils?



## montanadolphin

I sprouted some lentils for the first time, and my kids nor my hubby like them. Figures...if it's healthy, they turn up their noses at it 

So, can I give my 3 month old girls some?

Thanks!


----------



## lottsagoats

I think so, I believe I read where lentils can be sprouted for livestock use.

BTW...I don't blame your kids, I would turn my nose up at sprouted lentils too! It just sounds icky.


----------

